# Awesome 950 yard shot



## Ekka (May 4, 2008)

What a cracker of a shot, watch carefully the centre of the screen.

For the humane society, you'd wish they all went down this gracefully!

2.9mb WMV

www.weareallabouttrees.com.au/video/hellofashot.wmv


----------



## RDT (May 4, 2008)

:jawdrop:


----------



## Ekka (May 4, 2008)

That's the best I have seen yet, hats off to that shooter, what a classic.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 4, 2008)

I couldn't even see what he was shooting at untill it fell. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ross_scott (May 8, 2008)

Hey thats an awesome shot the guy was obviously using a variable power scope for the extra magnification and a very powerful rifle. I wish my .243 would do that I can kill a hog at 200 yards with it but anything over that forget it. hope fully this weekend I can make a few 200 yard shots when I go deer hunting thats if I don't get talked into hunting hogs in the forest next door (only allowed to use dogs and knives no rifles allowed) again by my freinds.


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 8, 2008)

Incredible. Wonder how much projectile drop that he played at that range?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 8, 2008)

Awesome shot, but I don't call it hunting at that range. It's just getting some meat for the freezer. Not a bad thing, but it's not hunting.


----------



## mudguts (May 9, 2008)

Good shot.



ross_scott said:


> Hey thats an awesome shot the guy was obviously using a variable power scope for the extra magnification and a very powerful rifle. I wish my .243 would do that I can kill a hog at 200 yards with it but anything over that forget it. hope fully this weekend I can make a few 200 yard shots when I go deer hunting thats if I don't get talked into hunting hogs in the forest next door (only allowed to use dogs and knives no rifles allowed) again by my freinds.


No dogs or knives here for hogs, only rifles, pistols and bows. No lead bullets either after July 1st,2008.  

ps..We're thinkng of a Oz or NZ trip in 2010.


----------



## ross_scott (May 9, 2008)

mudguts said:


> Good shot.
> 
> 
> No dogs or knives here for hogs, only rifles, pistols and bows. No lead bullets either after July 1st,2008.
> ...



If you are thinking of a hunting trip over here in New Zealand I can recommend the Kaimanawa state forest (you would need to be on a guided trip or have a GPS for this forest as alot of people get lost) it is located in the central north island and there is a good variety of deer species (Sika, red deer, fallow deer) other areas have red deer, fallow deer and sambar (sambar is mainly targeted by trophy hunters) but in saying this if you want to experience pig hunting in new zealand where you are jumping on a pig and sticking him with a knife after it has been bailed up by a pack of three dogs it can be arranged very easily


----------



## ShoerFast (May 9, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Incredible. Wonder how much projectile drop that he played at that range?



Not having the same bullet they used in any bullistic's of my books, the hottest load (least drop at 1000YD) dropped the close to the same as theres, close to 18' of drop still holding about 1000#' of energy.

A 10MPH cross wind would put the same bullet about 5' off target.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 18, 2008)

The drop is on the screen. Folks in Pa were doing that 40 years ago. Bullet drop of 1 inch for each 7 fps between shots. 
Heck of a shot but still lucky. 40 years ago they had the old artillery range finder. 
When you miss a shot the quarry will seldom move. You can take a second shot.


----------

